# Why Do Women in Movies Often Cut their Hair After a Traumatic Event?



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 9, 2017)

In many movies, a female character with long hair will often cut it shorter after experiencing a traumatic event, despite there being no apparent reason to do so. There are too many occurrences of this phenomenon to list all of them, but some prominent recent examples are Korra in _Legend of Korra,_ Skye/Daisy in _Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.,_ Kimberly in the new _Power Rangers_ movie, and Beverly Marsh in the new adaption of Stephen King's _It.
_
Why does this happen? Is it symbolic of the women reinventing themselves starting a new chapter in their lives, or do the story writers simply wish to change the appearance of the characters? What does everyone else say about this?


----------



## mali (Oct 9, 2017)

i always took it as a sort of virilization where the woman starts her rising to the ocassion by maning up so to speak.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 9, 2017)

It usually symbolizes cutting away their past and becoming a new person.

Do you really not understand any symbolism in movies or tv?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 9, 2017)

And furthermore it was almost spelled out for Beverely Marsh in It.  Her abusive father liked her hair because it made her more beautiful, she didn't like him touching her so she cut it to make herself look more boyish.

Like, this was obvious.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 9, 2017)

Mider T said:


> It usually symbolizes cutting away their past and becoming a new person.
> 
> Do you really not understand any symbolism in movies or tv?



That was one of my theories about the trend, but I was speaking of how it happens so frequently that it is now nearly a cliche in storytelling.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 9, 2017)

Unless it has to do with a specific plot that is usually the reason.


----------



## Detective (Oct 9, 2017)

Let me explain this in a way you can understand clearer, DDJ. I feel you will understand the logic behind this film trope much better this way:


*Spoiler*: __ 



0110001001110010001011100101010010111010101011111000001110101010101010101010101010101010101010101




TL : DR Version


*Spoiler*: __ 



00101010101011101

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8 | Winner 1 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## mali (Oct 9, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That would make the implication that long hair is feminine, while short hair is masculine, and also the implication that femininity is weak and powerless, while masculinity is strong, both of which are very negative messages to be sending to the audience.


its some pretty archaic shit but quite a few ppl still think like this. but then again that whole reading of the symbolism seems a bit skewd.


----------



## Aduro (Oct 9, 2017)

Its basically just a cliched way to show a character's mentality has changed dramatically. Often it comes from characters who's appearance mattered a lot to them being moved to a scenario where its ridiculous to worry the appearance that they worried about so much before. In Korra's case I think her hair was important because it was a water tribe style haircut and she lost a lot of her self-identity after she lost hope against the Red Lotus.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 9, 2017)

EDGY>YOU


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 9, 2017)

bev's thing is different to other ones

bev cut her hair because her long hair symbolised sexual maturity and her dad was becoming sexually aggressive towards her while seeming to take her mature long-haired appearance as a sign that it was okay to do this; by cutting it short she reverted to a tomboyish look to symbolically prolong her childhood and stave off her father's sexual advances


----------



## Yasha (Oct 9, 2017)

Long hair like big breasts and hips are symbols of femininity that attract men. Cutting it off is both a metaphor of severing the past and removing signs of femininity, similar to how some rape victims fatten themselves to appear less sexually attractive to men.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 9, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> First, long hair is not automatically a sign of femininity; that is a social construct that has no basis in biology. Second, I have never heard of rape victims purposefully making themselves less attractive; where have you heard about that?



1.Social construct is all it takes. We are talking about psychology, not evolution.
2. Seriously? Google rape victim eating disorder.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 9, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> First, long hair is not automatically a sign of femininity


It is actually.  It's One of the natural indicators of beauty and health.  Things like glowing skin, radiant hair, wide hips, and good posture were subconsciously seen by early humans that a woman was healthy and strong enough to bear children and live.

There have been many instances of rape victims mutilating themselves after a traumatic experience to make themselves undesirable as a defense mechanism.  Hell this even happens in Yu Yu Hakusho


----------



## Mider T (Oct 9, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Good hair is also a sign of youth and vitality in men, whereas baldness indicates that a man is past his physical prime, so it is not exclusive to women.



Yes but male pattern baldness is much more common than the female variant.



> The reason why long hair is seen as a sign of beauty is because it indicates that a person can afford the luxury of caring for it; a person who is constantly hunting, gathering, or working out in the fields all day will have little time to care for their hair, but a person who is wealthy and lives inside can afford the time to care for their hair. For the same reason, fair skin is regarded as a standard of beauty in many cultures, as well; a person with fair skin has the wealth to afford the luxury of staying inside, while a person with dark skin is likely one who spends much of their time in the sunlight.


So you do undertand and were just being difficult?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 9, 2017)

Mider T said:


> So you do undertand and were just being difficult?



Of course not; why would you think that?

And you also misspelled "understand."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Oct 9, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Of course not; why would you think that?
> 
> And you also misspelled "understand."


Because that wall of text you just posted just supported what I said, when your previous post made it seem like you didn't comprehend.

And thanks.


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 11, 2017)

For reasons of budget and effort on a production, a character will typically have the same wardrobe and hairstyles whenever they appear.

Therefore any change is always deliberate and meant to signal that their personality or abilities have changed.

E.g. we're never told on-screen exactly how much time passes between Attack of the Clones and Revenge of the Sith, but Anakin's hair has gotten longer, and he has a scar on his face that wasn't there before. That's telling the audience that he's probably been at the front for at least a year; probably several years.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 11, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> E.g. we're never told on-screen exactly how much time passes between Attack of the Clones and Revenge of the Sith,


Yes we are.


----------



## Zef (Oct 12, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 12, 2017)

Zef said:


>



/thread


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 13, 2017)

Zef said:


>





mr_shadow said:


> /thread



This.

Plus, though cliche'd, they do have roots in human life and actual behaviour.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 13, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That would make the implication that long hair is feminine, while short hair is masculine, and also the implication that femininity is weak and powerless, while masculinity is strong, both of which are very negative messages to be sending to the audience.


Hmm I think the more proper way of explaning it would be that cutting ones hair it's a sort of purification or steralization, or cleanse. Unchaining from a burden, a desire to change and leave behind something that is bothering.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Xel (Oct 13, 2017)

As a hairdresser I can say that some people do change their looks to relieve stress  Mostly us hairdressers  But it's not very common.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2017)

Mider T said:


> It usually symbolizes cutting away their past and becoming a new person.
> 
> Do you really not understand any symbolism in movies or tv?



Yeah , super obvious. Op kind of answered his own question.


----------



## John Wick (Oct 15, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Good hair is also a sign of youth and vitality in men, whereas baldness indicates that a man is past his physical prime, so it is not exclusive to women
> The reason why long hair is seen as a sign of beauty is because it indicates that a person can afford the luxury of caring for it; a person who is constantly hunting, gathering, or working out in the fields all day will have little time to care for their hair, but a person who is wealthy and lives inside can afford the time to care for their hair. For the same reason, fair skin is regarded as a standard of beauty in many cultures, as well; a person with fair skin has the wealth to afford the luxury of staying inside, while a person with dark skin is likely one who spends much of their time in the sunlight.


Not really. 

men can go bald quite young it doesn't really give off that impression. 

Nor does being a pale vampire equate to wealth. 

people in society don't use physical appearance to determine wealth it's material factors.

where do you read this stuff?


----------



## John Wick (Oct 15, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am not certain where I first learned that information, since I have known it for so long; I will say that it is no accident or coincidence that, in the tale of _Snow White and Seven Dwarves,_ the queen asks " who is the fairest one of all?", with "fair" being a synonym for beauty. It is also no coincidence that many cultures associate the color white with purity, perfection, and divinity, since Christian priests usually wear white robes, and women in many cultures wear white to their weddings.


dude, you've clearly not been on instagram, being fair or having great hair isn't what gives off the impression of wealth. 

it's rolex's private jets and supercars etc.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 15, 2017)

John Wick said:


> dude, you've clearly not been on instagram, being fair or having great hair isn't what gives off the impression of wealth.
> 
> it's rolex's private jets and supercars etc.



Rolexes, private jets, and supercars did not exist in the early days of human civilization; I was speaking of standards of beauty that originated during that time, and remain to this day.

However, if you disagree, what is your theory on why long hair and fair skin are symbols of beauty?


----------



## John Wick (Oct 15, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Rolexes, private jets, and supercars did not exist in the early days of human civilization; I was speaking of standards of beauty that originated during that time, and remain to this day.
> 
> However, if you disagree, what is your theory on why long hair and fair skin are symbols of beauty?


how was I supposed to know that from your post you're talking about modern cinema.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 15, 2017)

John Wick said:


> how was I supposed to know that from your post you're talking about modern cinema.



I was not talking about modern cinema; I was speaking of standards of beauty that have existed for centuries, and likely will exist for many centuries more.


----------



## John Wick (Oct 15, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I was not talking about modern cinema; I was speaking of standards of beauty that have existed for centuries, and likely will exist for many centuries more.


not really the standard is constantly changing some cultures viewed overweight people as attractive the ancient greeks liked small phallus's, now bigger is better, Fashion models are undernourished and tall and considered to be a standard of beauty as are say playboy models with their large fun bags. 

peoples interpretations of what is attractive always changes hell before rock hard abs and a chisled chest was what was considered the ideal male physique however the dad bod changed that impression.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 16, 2017)

Because society has taught them their hair is part of their identity


----------



## NordicXFiles (Jan 9, 2018)

Both arguments can be true. Eurocentric features have always generally been the ideal of beauty (I hear because one man decided to write in a book as the ideal and that darker features were ugly). But the ideals have evolved especially in different regions of the world, and with social media it is very clear to see that it is popular to have the features of black women but paired with the skin of a white woman (The Kardashians). But I am pretty sure that almost everywhere, long hair is considered beautiful.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 9, 2018)

The beauty standards in a given society will usually be ones that are hard to attain in that environment, because "beautiful" people by definition need to be a minority of the population - otherwise they'd be "ordinary".

Light skin is idealized in developing societies because human skin gets (relatively) darker the more exposure it has to the sun. Therefore skin tone serves as a que to whether a person's profession is outdoors or indoors. Peasants and workers will have darker skin than merchants and bureaucrats. Pale skin = wealth.

A slim, fit physique is idealized in the west (probably) because so many of us have idle jobs and eat unhealthy food that the "default" body type is now to be fat. Staying fit requires a conscious effort because it doesn't happen automatically the way it would if spent your days tilling a field. Being slim is therefore an indication of good self-discipline, health, and abundant leasure time (since exercise usually happens in your off-hours); all of which are desirable qualities in a potential mate.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 10, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> The beauty standards in a given society will usually be ones that are hard to attain in that environment, because "beautiful" people by definition need to be a minority of the population - otherwise they'd be "ordinary".
> 
> Light skin is idealized in developing societies because human skin gets (relatively) darker the more exposure it has to the sun. Therefore skin tone serves as a que to whether a person's profession is outdoors or indoors. Peasants and workers will have darker skin than merchants and bureaucrats. Pale skin = wealth.
> 
> A slim, fit physique is idealized in the west (probably) because so many of us have idle jobs and eat unhealthy food that the "default" body type is now to be fat. Staying fit requires a conscious effort because it doesn't happen automatically the way it would if spent your days tilling a field. Being slim is therefore an indication of good self-discipline, health, and abundant leasure time (since exercise usually happens in your off-hours); all of which are desirable qualities in a potential mate.



Yes that is exactly what I said, above.


----------



## Polaris (Feb 2, 2018)

-To appear tougher and stronger after a traumatic event or after they’ve gone through a lot of hardships in life. Short hair signals masculinity. There’s a societal belief that masculinity equals toughness.

-If a heroine has evolved as a human being and become a better or stronger person, she might cut her long and lustrous hair in order to make people focus on her personality traits, instead of her appearance.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 6, 2018)

Food for tought. Have you wver noticed that people after a hair cut are happy? Unless ofcourse something specifically bad happened there.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 12, 2018)

Polaris said:


> -To appear tougher and stronger after a traumatic event or after they’ve gone through a lot of hardships in life. Short hair signals masculinity. There’s a societal belief that masculinity equals toughness.



That is something with which I have a problem; the idea that short hair is masculine is a relatively recent development, one that seems to be annoyingly persistent, and I also wish that strength and toughness would be seen as unisex qualities, rather than male-specific.



Suigetsu said:


> Food for tought. Have you wver noticed that people after a hair cut are happy? Unless ofcourse something specifically bad happened there.



Not always; I certainly am not; whenever I have my hair cut, it is usually to make my parents stop bothering me about more than me actually wanting to have it cut.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 12, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Not always; I certainly am not; whenever I have my hair cut, it is usually to make my parents stop bothering me about more than me actually wanting to have it cut.



I think he means in movies.

It's another strange haircutting subtopic trope.

Unless explicitly disastrous or some internment scene where characters are getting their hair buzzed off, characters always seem cheery and happy after hair cuts. It's some indication that they're getting their lives together. Like cleaning your room.

I guess that's one for you kermit fans. Whenever a character cleans their room or their house in movies, it's synonymous with characters getting their lives together. Cosmic.

...Whenever I'm cleaning up in real life it's just because I'm procrastinating.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

